# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Lance West

## kukblue1

Not that it is any of my business but is Lance back this week.  Last week Kevin Ogle said he was filling in for Lance and Lance who is on social media a lot hasn't tweeted in  weeks now.  Just wondering if everything is ok.

----------


## Tydude

https://twitter.com/TheLostOgle/stat...00293807362049



> Breaking  I'm hearing that @lancewest has "resigned" from @kfor today as a result of some inappropriate DM's and texts he's sent to women. Should have a report later today.

----------


## jerrywall

I've saw a report he's left KFOR over some inappropriate texts.  I don't know if this is true or not so please take it with a grain of salt and presume innocence before guilt.

----------


## Dustin

Woah. That's really sad if true. I feel bad for his wife and kids.

----------


## Pete

He's definitely out at KFOR.

He just resigned but I don't know the details.

----------


## Tydude

maybe Lance West resigned to take Paul Folger spot at KOCO. But i doubt it.

----------


## SoonerDave

> maybe Lance West resigned to take Paul Folger spot at KOCO. But i doubt it.


Not if there's a hint of scandal. He'd be absolutely radioactive.

----------


## SoonerDave

In this "social media climate," I cannot fathom any man sending a woman ANY kind of *remotely* questionable private message or private tweet or whatever. If you feel you have to send it privately, that should be your first warning.  No matter how innocent it might well be, if there's a negative way it can be construed, that will inevitably be the public and practical interpretation if it comes to light in any form of an adverse context. Just not smart.

----------


## securityinfo

> In this "social media climate," I cannot fathom any man sending a woman ANY kind of *remotely* questionable private message or private tweet or whatever. If you feel you have to send it privately, that should be your first warning.  No matter how innocent it might well be, if there's a negative way it can be construed, that will inevitably be the public and practical interpretation if it comes to light in any form of an adverse context. Just not smart.


This.  I deal with this  issue regularly.  I counsel "careful consideration".  Yet folks of all ages, all education levels, all "types" constantly tell me that they are not concerned because "it's private".  SMH

----------


## gopokes88

Nikki Kay also abruptly resigned yesterday as well. 

Rumor is that these are not coincidence

----------


## kukblue1

OH No i liked Lance but he has been off social media for weeks now.  I always had a feeling he liked the ladies.  Some of his "puns" on the news were a little on the sexiest side.  Just a little bit and nothing over the top but just enough to make me think hum i wonder if something is going on here.

----------


## stile99

> Nikki Kay also abruptly resigned yesterday as well. 
> 
> Rumor is that these are not coincidence


Rumor might not be correct in this case.  Might be, but might not.  What I do know is her resignation wasn't all that abrupt, and was known in advance.  My understanding is she is moving back to California.

----------


## acumpton

> OH No i liked Lance but he has been off social media for weeks now.  I always had a feeling he liked the ladies.  Some of his "puns" on the news were a little on the sexiest side.  Just a little bit and nothing over the top but just enough to make me think hum i wonder if something is going on here.


I follow Lance on Facebook and his latest post was on July 16 to promote the jars that he sells to help benefit Alzheimer's awareness.  He's still been quite active on his page.

----------


## kukblue1

He hasn't posted anything since June 28th. He used to post stuff daily. Hope for him and family it's not all that bad and just a few bad text

----------


## BobbyV

This stinks . . . I really enjoyed him on KFOR.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Rumor might not be correct in this case.  Might be, but might not.  What I do know is her resignation wasn't all that abrupt, and was known in advance.  My understanding is she is moving back to California.


this    she is very close to getting a job on NBA tv and wanted to be back in California

----------


## gopokes88

> this    she is very close to getting a job on NBA tv and wanted to be back in California


She still left without another job lined up, which is odd to say the least. I tend to believe it but ultimately it doesn’t really matter that much

----------


## Jersey Boss

For all you local news junkies:
https://www.thelostogle.com/2018/07/...g-controversy/

----------


## stile99

> She still left without another job lined up, which is odd to say the least. I tend to believe it but ultimately it doesn’t really matter that much


I hardly think moving without having a job lined up is reason to spread rumors about her (nor for that matter do I find it even slightly odd).  Rumors with absolutely nothing to back them up, and plenty of evidence to the contrary.  I've moved plenty of times, and only once had a job lined up.  In that case, it was more of a the company had offices here and there, were closing the office here and paying to move me there type situation.

As for Lance, there are no rumors there either, he himself posted what happened.  Not surprisingly AT ALL, Nikki was not mentioned.  Rumor has it this is because it's a coincidence.

----------


## Robert_M

> For all you local news junkies:
> https://www.thelostogle.com/2018/07/...g-controversy/


The article shows his response saying that it wasn't a KFOR colleague and he always appeared to be a single guy so it seems the resignation is more a wholesome family image decision for something between two consenting adults than a sexual harassment decision.  I didn't see the original messages but from TLO said they were tame sexting messages so I can't judge inappropriateness myself.

EDIT: From what I'm seeing he was married and that is between him and his wife. Never saw any indication from his social media or anything he was.




> I hardly think moving without having a job lined up is reason to spread rumors about her (nor for that matter do I find it even slightly odd).  Rumors with absolutely nothing to back them up, and plenty of evidence to the contrary.


She seemed like she was traveling to California almost every other weekend from her social media posts.  Oklahoma is a huge change from California and she could have just missed the life, family, and old friends.

----------


## BBatesokc

Completely irresponsible to make any innuendo regarding Nikki. She’s made it no secret she wants to relocate and even has some plans to do freelance work until she finds something permanent.

Obviously KFOR has a mole fairly high up as TLO first mentioned this blowup before KFOR employees where even told.

----------


## Urbanized

Hahaha yeah, they obviously have a mole pretty high up...  :Smile:

----------


## kukblue1

https://www.okgazette.com/oklahoma/o...nt?oid=4236135  Also Mike Morgan and his wife are taking over being the spoke people for Oklahoma Alzheimer's Association

----------


## kukblue1

So is Lance still in Oklahoma?  Did he find another job?  I hope he landed on his feet somewhere else.

----------


## kukblue1

It's going to take me time to like his replacement Eli?

----------


## brian72

Anyone know where Lance West is these days?

----------


## kukblue1

> Anyone know where Lance West is these days?



Last I knew he was working for Department of Corrections I think.  Not 100% sure.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Anyone know where Lance West is these days?


DOC Communications Specialist.

You can see his work here...

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXb...nXH_YKw/videos

----------

